# DIY Squirrel distress call.



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I've been into squirrel hunting lately. Watching videos and learning "how to" stuff. The calling performed in one video really got my attention. Dramatically panicked. However the call he used isn't readily available ( for a decent price anyway). So I watched more video. Finally I desided I could emulate one of the calls I'd seen. I was pleasantly surprised that it worked and was pretty easy to make. Here is my video. It's not perfect but you get the idea.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey that is pretty good sounds like a Mr squirrel call.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

hey my man Bean ~you done real well there with the call..now just to put it too use......OM


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

oldmiser said:


> hey my man Bean ~you done real well there with the call..now just to put it too use......OM


Oh man I had a no think moment...the distress call is mainly used in the spring time when young squirrels are born

there are two more call as well...the chatter call witch is a bellows on a tube....and a cutter call..makes a sound like there

eatting nuts.......the CUTTER call is the one you want to us the most any time,,..I have used all 3 before my self..at this time

I have no clue were the calls are... OM


----------



## calinb (Apr 4, 2015)

oldmiser said:


> oldmiser said:
> 
> 
> > hey my man Bean ~you done real well there with the call..now just to put it too use......OM
> ...


I'd love to see / hear all three calls, if you ever find them, oldmiser!


----------

